# Guerciotti Scuro RS owners in Orange County?



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone out there riding a Guerciotti "Team Replica" or (AKA, Dedacciaia Scuro RS) in the Orange County area? Would like to know. My Bike is the Michele Scarponi replica. 

Thanks


----------

